# our ride last weekend



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks like fun where is that at .. and good choice of music


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweet vid man, also agreed on the good choice of music.:bigok:


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Its in pinebluff, Arkansas and thanks fellas


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

how far north is that from texarkana


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I think 2 hours give or take, were having a ride in Warren for the ones who can't make the meet and greet if interested next weekend


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome!


----------

